# Baptism significance



## nHutain (Dec 19, 2010)

In reading the old testament I don't see baptism, but then baptism seems to just appear abruptly in the new testament. I guess my question is: was there a type of baptism in the old testament?


----------



## Herald (Dec 19, 2010)

Nathan, there was ceremonial washing but nothing quite like trinitarian baptism.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 19, 2010)

Baptism is, according to the Westminster Larger Catechism & Confession "a sacrament of the New Testament." However, like many of the New Testament teachings and ordinances, baptism is prefigured in the Old: in the flood (1 Peter 3:20-21), the crossing of the Red Sea (1 Corinthians 10:1-2), as well as the many washings and ablutions of the OT ceremonies (see Hebrews 9:10). Perhaps the most significant passage linking baptism in meaning to the Old Testament is Colossians 2:11-12 where baptism is mentioned with circumcision as a picture of Christ's redemption.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 20, 2010)

Just to build on what Bill wrote,

"According to this arrangement [i.e. the OT/Levitical ceremonial laws], gifts and sacrifices are offered that cannot perfect the conscience of the worshiper, but deal only with food and drink and various [_diaphorois_—different; varying in kind] washings [_baptismois_ (_baptismos_)], regulations for the body imposed until the time of reformation." (Hebrews 9:9, 10)


----------

